# Video codec H.266 / VVC official: 50% smaller than H.265 with the same quality



## P4-630 (Jul 6, 2020)

_After devoting several years to its research and standardization, Fraunhofer HHI (together with partners from industry including Apple, Ericsson, Intel, Huawei, Microsoft, Qualcomm, and Sony) is celebrating the release and official adoption of the new global video coding standard H.266/Versatile Video Coding (VVC). This new standard offers improved compression, which reduces data requirements by around 50% of the bit rate relative to the previous standard H.265/High Efficiency Video Coding (HEVC) without compromising visual quality. In other words, H.266/VVC offers faster video transmission for equal perceptual quality. Overall, H.266/VVC provides efficient transmission and storage of all video resolutions from SD to HD up to 4K and 8K, while supporting high dynamic range video and omnidirectional 360° video. _





__





						Fraunhofer Heinrich Hertz Institute HHI
					





					newsletter.fraunhofer.de


----------



## mtcn77 (Jul 6, 2020)

This will be an interesting option when matching the ensuing video quality to its cpu usage. Lower bitrate streams make it lighter for mobile processors running them which will likely present vvc's best foot forward.
I think now that codecs can pan the moving image without image distortion, we are getting somewhere. Constantly searching video landmarks wasn't the thing for me.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jul 6, 2020)

Here's the important bits:
_The new chips required for the use of H.266/VVC, such as those in mobile devices, are currently being designed. Dr. Thomas Schierl, head of the Video Coding and Analytics department at Fraunhofer HHI, announced “this autumn Fraunhofer HHI will publish the first software (for both encoder and decoder) to support H.266/VVC.”_

Looking forward to seeing some real life test results when this is fully released.


----------



## bug (Jul 6, 2020)

Divide Overflow said:


> Here's the important bits:
> _The new chips required for the use of H.266/VVC, such as those in mobile devices, are currently being designed. Dr. Thomas Schierl, head of the Video Coding and Analytics department at Fraunhofer HHI, announced “this autumn Fraunhofer HHI will publish the first software (for both encoder and decoder) to support H.266/VVC.”_
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some real life test results when this is fully released.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking, too. None of our current hardware is equipped to handle this


----------



## Steevo (Jul 6, 2020)

Going to need an Epyc 128 core CPU to decode this until we get hardware decoders.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 6, 2020)

Divide Overflow said:


> Here's the important bits:


Royalty free or is it going to cost an arm and leg in patent and licencing  fee's


----------



## danbert2000 (Jul 6, 2020)

8k video is a long ways away. Most cameras used in Hollywood and TV record 6.5k max, and there are still plenty of movies being finished at 2k digital intermediates. In other words, 5+ years after 4k TVs first started, we are still catching up on the production side. I have no doubt that 8k will be just upscaled 4k for a long time, and therefore pretty useless. There will probably be situations of 2k being upscaled to 8k. Honestly, 8k is kind of pointless as you'd have to sit closer than 6 feet to a 65" TV to even have a chance of noticing any difference. That doesn't sound very comfortable.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 6, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> Royalty free or is it going to cost an arm and leg in patent and licencing  fee's


Fraunhofer HHI is part of the Fraunhofer Society known for holding patents for H.264 and H.265 and most notably MP3. Very likely that it won't be royalty free.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jul 7, 2020)

I forgot to say, this can be paired with frame insertion video smoothing techniques in the monitor hardware. The codec pans the motion so that frame insertion can multiply the refresh rate. We can have lots of intermediate frames without compression defects.


----------

